# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  LbV's Workbook (of slow, slow progress)

## LbV

As you may have gathered, I am very new to this. And so far am just working on dream recall. Which is getting better already!

I've been talking to Matte87 a bit already and decided to join everyone here and start a workbook. At the moment my only goal is to become lucid and not immediately wake up. I've been using MILD so far but haven't managed to have any success yet. I've only been trying a week though.

So yeah, I'll update with any dreams I have and hope to talk to you all soon XD

----------


## Matte87

Welcome to class! If you have any questions other than those you asked me in PM, feel free to post them here or send me yet another PM  :smiley:  Looking forward to reading about your progress!

----------


## LbV

I was having trouble getting to sleep last night but managed to persevere with doing a MILD, fell asleep not long after finishing using a mantra/visualization. I don't remember exactly what happened but as I recall, I must have woken up shortly before my alarm at 10 and gone back to sleep. In that sleep I had the same dream twice, I was in a really grand library talking to a group of young children, like I was teaching them or something. Then I looked over to another teacher who was with me and did a reality check (holding my nose), I held my nose for about 1 second and immediately let go and complained to the teacher that it didn't work. None of this was lucid and I didn't become lucid, instead I just woke up. I then had the exact same dream again.

Is that progress? I managed to get an RC into my dream, only to dismiss it immediately as not working. Hmmm.

----------


## Matte87

Oh yeah that is definitely progress  :smiley:  And it also tells us something, that you're not doing your RC's entirely properly. You need to really question your reality when you do figure out you should RC. All 5 senses aswell as your memory should be included. The place you are at and the situation you're in. If you make doing that into a habit, you'll definitely get lucid each time you think of performing an RC.

It shows you've got LD'ing on your mind. Keep it up!

----------


## LbV

I'll keep that in mind, I'm not show how I can do it any differently really. To be honest, I don't do RC's all that much during the day, I tend to add them into visualizations before going to sleep. Maybe I need to put more thought behind them. But hopefully it means I'm getting close to becoming lucid again, I've only been really trying for the past 4 days so I'd say that's pretty good!

Fingers crossed for tonight.

----------


## LbV

Once again trouble getting to sleep generally, trying to get a regular sleeping pattern on the go. My last job was on the night shift and I never really switched back after I quit. So my sleepings very irregular but I am working on it.

I try MILDing every night but still have trouble focussing, I imagine that will get easier as I adjust to new sleeping times. I have attempted a WBTB (that's what it's called right) I set my alarm for around 7 hours into my sleep but I find one of two things happens. I either wake up and can't get back to sleep at all or immediately shut off my alarm and fall asleep without giving lucid dreaming a second thought.

----------


## fOrceez

Have you tried to dim the lights before you go to sleep? It helps put your brain in the mindset of "Oh, it's time to sleep now". Of course, this will take some consistency (a few more days?).

----------


## LbV

I've started doing that now, I tend to read about an hour before trying to sleep and just have my lamp on. I am noticing the difference already. If I'm consistant as you said, should work out.

----------


## fOrceez

That and (if you don't already) consider doing your bed sheets up each morning. It helps not going to bed for anything other than sleeping for the same reason as my post above.

----------


## LbV

> That and (if you don't already) consider doing your bed sheets up each morning. It helps not going to bed for anything other than sleeping for the same reason as my post above.



Already do that lol, bit of a neat freak when it comes to my bed.

No luck last night either. I need to choose my Three Step Tasks. I'm not sure what to choose for mine, my own personal goals are to perfom an RC, stabilise a dream and pick up an object/examine it. But they're all on the basic/standard tasks anyway.

----------


## LbV

New dream experience in my DJ, getting so close to being lucid now! The idea of lucid dreaming is getting into my dreams.

Can't post links yet, think I'll have been a member 7 days sometime tonight actually lol

----------


## fOrceez

You could just double up the post onto here with a quote  :tongue2:

----------


## LbV

My dream:





> I've been recalling more and more dream fragments since starting lucid dreaming and I do write them all down on paper but as most of them are just stuttered sentences of what I remember I don't feel like writing them all up on here too. But I had quite an interesting dream last night.
> 
> I was sat in a large grassy field late at night, soft rain falling constantly. Although I knew it was a field, I couldn't really see it because it was full, to the brim, with people sat on the ground. We were all waiting for busses to leave, I think the notion was that I was leaving a festival. Me and a few friends were sat together on the wet ground trying to talk over the ambient sounds of a thousand other conversations.
> 
> Somebody tapped me on the shoulder, I turned to face the person and they offered me some sweets but as I turned back there was now a small building amongst the crowd in front of me, it's door was open, shedding a yellow light across the crowd. A voice called for me from inside. I got up off the ground and made my way through all the seated people and entered the building. Once I was inside I realised the building was bigger than I had first though, the ceiling was low and the whole room was at a slight angle. The room I entered was a part of a surgery, complete with operating table but I could also see past that was a sort of living room type area with grand leather sofas and bookshelves. A few patients were sat around quietly, reading magazines/books, watching TV etc.
> 
> I turned my attention to the person who had called me in, she was obviously a surgeon judging by her clothing. Then I realised it was a character from Being Human called Nina, who is a doctor on the show. She told me I had to have an operation as something was wrong with my breathing, I laid back onto the operating table and they put an oxygen mask over my face. My vision started going grey, everything around me was fading away until my vision was completely grey. As that was happening, I was thinking about how I could try and do a lucid dream while under the knife.
> 
> The dream continued after that but I don't remember the rest as well. I woke up from the operation and went over to the leather sofas in the other room but that's about all I can recall.
> ...



You're so clever f0rceez. XD

But now I CAN post links, so I'll do both.. because the power has just gone straight to my head. *evil laugh*

Operation - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Matte87

Hey  :smiley:  Please post in the http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/compe...thread-125222/ how many dreams each night you have, and how many points you deserve. You've got 0 points atm, but I figured you had dreamt something and it turned out you had  :smiley:

----------


## LbV

None of these have been lucid though, thought you had to be lucid to get points?

----------


## LbV

I became lucid last night! I'll quote the entry from my DJ here for you to read.





> I finally did it! Immediately wrote it down when I awoke, althought I didn't get lucid until near the end of the dream.
> 
>     I was visiting a large shopping centre, in a bookshop. On my way out I was accused of stealing by the shopkeeper and she tried to grab me, I resisted because I knew I was innocent. Eventually I pushed her away from me and walked out the shop, at this point it became apparent that I was with some school teachers and I was a student. Obviously the teachers were very angry with my behaviour and started shouting at me as I walked away, ignoring them I carried on through the mall. Still walking away I noticed an old friend had come up beside me and told me that she skips school a lot with her friends. She then told me that they like to go and lucid dream when they skip school. We carried on walking until we left the shopping centre, outside it was a dark very cloudy night. Me and my friend sat on a ledge overlooking a back road down below, she told me that she wanted to jump down but she was scared of hurting herself. I looked at her and told her that it was a dream and it didn't matter, so she jumped and disappeared from my vision.
> 
>     It was then that an old style london taxi cab came reversing down the road below me, I read the last 3 numbers of the rear license plate, it carried on reversing until I could see the front license plate. I read the front plate, noticing it was different from the rear, I read it again and it had changed. This was how I became lucid.
> 
> Lucid
> 
>     Realizing I was in a dream now, I read the license plate a couple more times noticing the changes. Telling myself I was dreaming over and over again helped me calm down a little. So I thought the next thing I should do is some more RC's, still sat on the ledge, I looked at my hands and tried counting my fingers and then pinched my nose while trying to breath.
> ...

----------


## Kaenthem

> I became lucid last night! I'll quote the entry from my DJ here for you to read.



* am a bit jelous from LbV,anyway congragilation on your LD,my LD didnt last 3sec .*

----------


## LbV

> * am a bit jelous from LbV,anyway congragilation on your LD,my LD didnt last 3sec .*



Thanks areyoume! I'm a beginner so I wouldn't be too jealous haha, none of mine have lasted too long either. We'll get there in the end! Maybe we can help eachother out if we need it, feel free to message me

Had a short lucid dream just now:





> This just happened to me as I was having a short recovery nap, I may have gotten pretty drunk last night lol. I decided to take a go at MILDing again seeing as I hadn't tried in a few days due to family visiting and stuff. This is what happened.
> 
> I live on a big housing estate in a small town in rural england, the high street is about a 20 minutes walk from my house, a walk I make regularly.
> 
> In the dream, I was at the bottom of the hill approaching the estate, it was a warm day with the sun shining bright in the sky. As I continued walking my usual path up the hill I suddenly came to realise that I couldn't remember how I had gotten there, why had I gone into town? Why was I going home? I think it was around then I became lucid as I toyed with the possibility that this could be a dream.
> 
> My next thought was to do an RC, I really wasn't expecting it to work for some reason. The surroundings were so familiar, something I see so common that I just couldn't imagine why it would be a dream. So I pinched my nose, tried to breath... and I could. At this point the excited feeling came all at once over my body, I didn't wake up just yet. I turned around and the sun had filled the horizon, vague blurry outlines of rooftops and the churches steeple waved back and forth in front of me like a heatwave on hot tarmac. It felt like the earth was crashing into the sun. On my right a dark silhoutte of a man wearing a long trench coat came walking leisurely towards me, as if nothing was out of the ordinary.
> 
> And I woke up.
> ...

----------


## fOrceez

I see you're really making progress, LbV! Nice!

----------


## Kaenthem

> Thanks areyoume! I'm a beginner so I wouldn't be too jealous haha, none of mine have lasted too long either. We'll get there in the end! Maybe we can help eachother out if we need it, feel free to message me
> 
> Had a short lucid dream just now:



*here is my workbook 
give it a look and give some tip if needed:)*

----------


## LbV

Been a week since I had a lucid now, starting to get impatient..

----------


## Matte87

Don't be! Pressure doesn't always work. For me it does, but if you tell yourself you HAVE to have a LD, most likely you won't have one. Tell yourself you WILL have one instead  :smiley:  Also, perhaps it's time to rename your workbook?  :wink2:

----------


## LbV

I was starting to get a bit worried after I went two days without any dream recall at all after a few solid weeks of great recall. Luckily I managed two fragments last night so that's boosted my morale a bit. Had a little trouble while MILDing recently, haven't been able to keep on track as much as I'd like.

I'll consider changing the name...  ::D:

----------


## LbV

Last nights interesting dream:





> I got back home late last night from the pub so I didn't think to attempt a MILD or anything. Immediately crashed into my bed and fell asleep. I did have an interesting dream though.
> 
> This was the tail end of a longer dream, the parts before I only remember fragments of.
> 
> I was sat in a car on a long motorway with walls either side, I had the impression this road was really high in the sky. There were 4 other people in the car with, none of which I can remember recognising. The road was desolate and abandoned, not a single other person in sight, there were empty cars littered about the place. Our car wasn't moving, we had stopped just before going into this dark tunnel when our engine had stopped. The tunnel was on a bit of a downhill slant so me and another man got out and gave the car a push until we started rolling, avoiding the empty cars on the way down.
> 
> Emerging from the tunnel it was clear that the road had collapsed and if we couldn't stop the car we were heading straight off. The car stopped before the drop and everyone got out to peer over the edge. It was a small enclosed area of rubble and dark green water, everyone took an aversion to the water as if it was dangerous. Gradually we climbed down the drop and started making our way over the water, jumping on debris and wooden poles. The man leading the group across reached the end of the path of debris to find it lead nowhere.
> 
> He turned to me as I reached the end and told me this was just a dream, that we could simply fly out of here. So we did, we flew through the wall enclosing the pool of water to find nothing, a vast grey empty space. As if you noclipped through a map in a videogame. He turned to me again and sounded concerned about the lack of anything out here, I think his words were 'There's no world.'
> ...

----------


## LucasPotter

Hey, man! You haven't updated your workbook in two days, how is it going!? Having any luck?

----------


## LbV

I only update when I have something to update with. I recall several dreams a night but they're nothing special so I don't bother putting them on here.

I'm in no hurry, I'll get there in the end.  ::D:

----------


## LucasPotter

Oh, I see!  :smiley:  Good luck!

----------


## LbV

I'm starting to go backwards in progress now. I can't seem to keep focus on a mantra or visualisation long enough to be close to falling asleep. Every night I either drift of into a whole different train of thought and then fall asleep or I'll continue with my mantra but keep myself awake. I thought I had the knack to doing it but if I had it, it's gone now.

I need some tips, any basic tips I mave have forgotten or something new that could help me?

Thanks

----------


## LucasPotter

Yeah, I'm having a similar problem... The first night I tried, I heard whispering during SP... after that, I never went as far.  :Sad:

----------


## LbV

Managed to do an RC in my dream last night that made me become lucid. I woke up pretty much instantly though, I was walking through some egyptian ruins with some people I didn't recognise, did an RC randomly, became lucid, looked around and woke up.

I don't think that's a bad considering I didn't try to MILD last night, I was still pretty drunk from a party I went to when I went to bed. If I can get that far without trying I must be on the right tracks.

----------


## LucasPotter

That's awesome!!!

----------


## LbV

From my DJ:





> Had a really short lucid this morning. I woke up for about 20 minutes and decided to try another MILD as I was still pretty tired.
> 
> I was in a big house, looking at the view from the window it made me think I was on the third or fourth floor. The impression I had of the house, even without seeing it from the outside was that it looked like a traditional childs doll house, big pointed triangular roof, white picket fence etc. The room I was approaching was clearly a childs room, all soft colours, soft toys and a crib in the corner.
> 
> As I walked through the door, I suddenly became lucid. I have no idea what triggered it, leaning against the wall I randomly told myself 'I'm dreaming' and it worked. So I did an RC, pinching my nose again. I can never remember to do any others for some reason. So far I haven't needed it but I know I should try to use them.
> 
> Anyway, I tried shouting 'dream stabilize' and 'clarify' because it didn't feel stable, it felt like I was really dizzy or drunk. Things were blurry and I had trouble walking straight. I'm not sure if that's common. The dream did get more stable after a bit and I began to think about what I wanted to do with my time here. The first thing I saw while looking around the room was a high window showing a bright blue summer sky. The window was really thin but spanning the width of the room. I wanted to fly out of it, not thinking I'd be able to do it, I just lept up, arms in front of me and aimed for the window. Slowly, I glided to the window, almost like I was on a rope. Unfortunately when I got to the window I began to lose control of the flight and went off to the right, nearly crashing into the wall. I gave up on it when I got back to the ground and went to explore the house.
> 
> After that I don't remember what happened, I probably started to lose lucidity. As I said it wasn't very stable. But this is the motivation I needed, just experiencing the buzz you get from it has reinvigorated my focus. Hopefuly it'll lead to more success.

----------


## Sydney

Good job on your lucid!  :smiley:

----------


## LbV

Thanks for the comments everyone, really glad to get another lucid after a week of failure. Got my motivation back in time for the competition. 

I'll post my three step tasks here too (I just posted them in the Comp thread)

1. Successfully stabilize
2. Fly
3. Visit a Rainforest

----------


## Matte87

Good luck in the competition!  :smiley:

----------


## LbV

Well, I've come back. I have totally lost my way in lucid dreaming. I began to lose interest before the site went down, due to personal issues and I was having a pretty rough time for a while. I lost all motivation to try and LD. Then I noticed the site go down and completely gave up. Lately though I've had several dreams where I have contemplated the fact that I'm dreaming or told myself I'm dreaming. Never becoming lucid but always remembering the event after waking up.

I've decided I want to come back to it all. Start over and work my way back up. I know if I start posting on here regularly again I'll be more driven to do it. 

So hello again everyone, sorry for my absence and what have I missed?

----------


## LbV

Had a weird one last night. Not sure if I was lucid or not. Can you be lucid without realising it?

I dreamt that me and a friend were going to try and get into this really posh party, know we had no chance. But I seemed to know that I had unlimited power and changed our outfits to really smart tuxedos, when the two bouncers came up to us I did a sort of jedi mind trick. 'These aren't the droids you're looking for.' type of thing and they let us in.

Random. Just thought I'd share.

----------


## fOrceez

Yeah man, you can have some really weird lucids where you kind of fade in and out of lucidity or even just have a really low level of lucidity. Sounds like you are having some progress, though  ::D:

----------


## LbV

I realised after I woke up that I'd had a false awakening the other night. First time I'd ever had one. Only thing was that I couldn't see, like someone was shining a really bright torch in my eyes all the time. Visibility and being blinded by the sun seems to me recurrent in my dreams. But I remember walking around my room trying to figure out why it was so bright in there and trying to find the door. Shame I didn't realise it was a false awakening until after.

----------


## LbV

Hey everyone! I've been thinking about lucid dreaming a lot lately and really regret that I got so far just to give up when I first discovered this site. I want to try again (again). I would say as a new years resolution type thing but I hate everything New Years so much ("Time is an illusion, Lunchtime doubly so"). But maybe it'll help me work at it if I think of 2013 as the year where I learn to lucid dream. I don't know.

But I am back, would be great for all the awesome people I used to talk to would support me again, I miss talking to all you lucid-savvy people. Do you still do the competition things Matte? Also your profile picture has become a lot more terrifying since I last logged on.

Hope to talk to you soon, any advice on where to start again would be great. Guess I have to start from the ground up. Feel free to message me, really want to get back into the community here. Thanks!

----------


## Matte87

Welcome back man  :smiley:  Yeah the competition is still going on. Number 10 starts on Saturday actually, why don't you join in? We need another person in Lower League.

I've also struggled with motivation, but my position here on DV keeps me around. Going to try harder this year too, we'll see how it goes.

Yeah you should get your recall back up first of all. Second I suggest you try achieving some tasks you've already achieved and read alot of old entries to really get your enthusiasm up. 

Keep on dreaming!

----------


## LbV

Thanks for replying Matte, I'll go sign up to the competition. I guess it's the same as the last time I did it more or less(?). I actually managed to recall quite a few dreams from last night but need to dig out my dream journal and start jotting them down again. I imagine reading through that could help me a lot.

I read through what I'd posted on my dream journal on here before I went to sleep last night and it really got hyped to do it again. I had forgotten how detailed my experiences had been, reading it again brought it all back.

----------

